# TC Mods, Which Do you Like Best?



## 3FVape

Just Read an article which listed the popular TC Mods, Just want to ask you which do you like best.


----------



## Andre

What about the IPV D2?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Andre said:


> What about the IPV D2?


As far as i am aware thats not out yet?


----------



## NickT

200w Snow Wolf?


----------



## The Golf

IPV D2 I guess all the others just seem way to big. Well when i say all the other i mean the higher quality mods?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Gina said:


> Just Read an article which listed the popular TC Mods, Just want to ask you which do you like best.


Waiting to see more on the DNA 200s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

iStick 40W TC??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deepest

Had to vote for the VS DNA40 as its the only one i have tried. Awaiting my IPV D2 so will comment on that when i recive it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love my SX Mini of course... but the new Sigelei 75 is a sweet device as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

